# Druggists' Labels Sample Book



## Old Wiltshire (Oct 2, 2018)

-
HARRIS & COMPANY'S
SAMPLE BOOK OF DRUGGISTS' LABELS

It has been a little slow with new threads on the forum over the last few days so here is something that may be of interest.
Some members may have already seen this but if you haven't it is well worth a look.
Dating to c1874 this sample book contains numerous examples of labels with names and places mentioned on them,
are they all genuine?

-



-

Originally appearing in the 'Internet Archive' copyright free I have converted into an updated flip book which is linked below.
It is probably best viewed full screen on a desktop pc or laptop.

-
http://anyflip.com/qbni/sezx
-





-



​


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 3, 2018)

Nice!  Thanks for posting it.   I saw a couple of ink labels in there that left me with a bad case of drooling.

Jim G


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 3, 2018)

What a wondrous resource. Thank you for sharing it. It's a great insight into 1870s American druggist labels.


----------

